# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  phát tài đánh đề online! ghilode đánh lô đề online nạp rút cực nhanh hàng đầu tại  miền trung

## namarchvip

_phát tài lộc cùng Lô đề online_ 
bè trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy mình đóng bè là sắp được việc.
- Thấy mình ngồi trên bè là sắp có tài lợi.
- Thấy mình ngồi trên bè với nhiều bạn là sắp có người rủ mình hùn hạp làm ăn có lợi.
- Thấy bè rã là sạt nghiệp.
bia trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy bắn bia là điềm bất hạnh.
- Thấy dựng bia là dẫm chân vào việc tội lỗi win 2888
- Thấy bia trước mộ là tài lợi sắp tới tay.
biển trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy biển mênh mông là điềm phát tài to.
- Thấy biển động là bạn bè phản phúc.
- Thấy biển cạn lồi bãi là làm ăn thua lỗ.
biệt ly trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy biệt ly là điềm gặp duyên lành.
- Thấy than khóc lúc biệt ly là có sự mừng vui hội ngộ.
binh trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy binh lính vào nhà là sắp có điềm lành.
- Thấy binh lính vào thành là tài lợi đến tới tấp.
- Thấy binh lính bảo vệ mình là có sự vui mừng.
- Thấy binh lính lên đường là công việc làm ăn còn nhiều trở ngại.
- Thấy binh lính thua trận là có sự sầu lo.
bình trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy bình sứ là có người mời ăn uống.
- Có người tặng bình thì phải ĐB phòng kẻ tiểu nhân đang tìm cách ám hại mình.
- Thấy mình lỡ tay làm rơi bình bể tan nát là thoát được sự bực mình
 Lô đề online  kép có đặc điểm là dễ bạch thủ vì không phải lộn
Khi nào chúng ta thấy ở giải đặc biệt và giải 7 có dạng như sau :
VD : Ngày 03/06/2011
Giải đặc biệt có dạng : 55164
Đó là dấu hiệu báo kép 55  Lô đề online  ngày 04 cơ hội bạch thủ
Kết quả ngày 04/06/2011 có  Lô đề online  55
Cầu kép Giải 7 :
VD : Ngày 02/06/2011
Giải 7 có dạng : 07 91 00 79
Khi nào con thứ 2 của giải 7.1 và con thứ nhất của giải 7.4 trùng nhau là dấu hiệu báo kép cho ngày hôm sau
Kết quả : Ngày 03/06/2011 có  Lô đề online  77
Ngày 04/06/2011 Giải 7 có dạng
09 19 01 97
Ngày 05/06/2011 có  Lô đề online  99
Theo  kinh nghiệm trong  Lô đề online  đã thống kê thì cầu  Lô đề online  kép giải 7 thường hay về các đầu cao như 7.8.9
5 .Một số  kinh nghiệm trong  Lô đề online  bắt  Lô đề online  và  Phương pháp trong  Lô đề online chơi hiệu quả
Đây là KN của các ACE, tôi xin phép sưu tầm, kiểm tra (tôi đã kiểm tra sơ bộ và đúng trong một khoảng thời gian nhất định).
A -  Phương pháp trong  Lô đề online lấy  Lô đề online  nuôi trong 3 ngày
Đã là  Lô đề online  nuôi thì phải dựa theo tần suất nghĩa là chọn ra con  Lô đề online  nào đang có chu kỳ đều làm con giống
 Phương pháp trong  Lô đề online 1:  Lô đề online  3 ngày theo "dạng kẹp số"
Thông thường 1 bảng kết quả có rất nhiều dạng kẹp số, các bạn để ý thấy những con nào kẹp giữa hai số 1 hoặc hai số 0 hoặc hai số 8 thì ta đánh cặp số đó trong 3 ngày là ăn, thường thì hay ra vào ngày thứ 2.
- VD ngày 11/01/11:
+ Ở bảng  Lô đề online  giải nhất xuất hiện 71481, vị trí con 48 kẹp giữa hai con số 1, vậy ta bắt đầu thả cặp 484 trong 3 hôm.
+ Ở giải 3 xuất hiện 38718, vị trí con 71 nằm giữa hai con số 8, vậy ta bắt đầu thả cặp 717 trong 3 hôm.
- Một số lưu ý cho ACE: kẹp giữa hai số 1 và hai số 8 thì thường hay về thẳng nên nếu theo VD trên thì ta có thể to tiền 48 và 71 hơn là 84 và 17 trong 3 ngày tới.
 Phương pháp trong  Lô đề online 2:  Lô đề online  3 ngày theo "dạng số"
Các bạn để ý thấy hôm nào ở giải 4 số (giải 4 và 5) có dạng chỉ có 2 đơn vị ghép nên giải 4 số đó thì ta chơi cặp đó trong 3 hôm, thông thường cũng hay về ngày thứ 2.
+ Ngày 09/01/11: ở giải 4 có dạng 0300, ta chơi cặp 030 trong 3 hôm, ngày 11/01 đã có  Lô đề online  03.
+ Ngày 11/01/11: ở giải 5 có dạng 4440, vậy ta sẽ chơi cặp 040 này trong 3 hôm.
 Phương pháp trong  Lô đề online 3: Chơi  Lô đề online  1 ngày
Các bạn để ý thấy khi nào đầu giải 7 và đít giải 7 bằng nhau thì ta lấy số đó ghép với số giữa giải ĐB và số đầu giải ĐB thành 2 cặp số đánh hôm sau,  Phương pháp trong  Lô đề online này xác suất rất cao và cũng ít khi xuất hiện dạng như vậy.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh đề online tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh de online uy tin,  danh lo de online uy tin, ghilode danh lo uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh de online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, web lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web choi lo de truc tuyen,  danh lo de online web nao uy tin nhat, ghi lode truc tuyen, ghilode .com, web danh de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac trang web danh bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, web danh de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2018, trang web site nao ghi lo uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, trang danh de online,  web nao ghi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web choi lo uy tin viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web ghi lo de, trang web danh lo moi nhat, cac trang web choi lo de, web choi lo de online moi nhat, trang web danh de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang ghi lo de uy nhat, web choi lo de online uy tin, trang web lode uy tin hien nay, ghi lo online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de nam uy tin, trang web danh lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web danh lo de online, trang web lode online, danh lo de uy tin, nhung trang lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web ghi de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode choi de uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

